# NW45 and contour colour for cheeks



## j4lyphe (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey guys I want to learn how to contour but I have no clue what colours to use. Any suggestions are welcome and are NOT limited to MAC only, also wat r good colours for highlighting for NW45?


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 14, 2008)

I am NW45 too and I use MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural in Dark to contour with an angled brush. I hope this helps!


----------



## Destiny (Nov 14, 2008)

Format from MAC is a good blush to use for contouring.


----------



## d n d (Nov 14, 2008)

Blunt is recommended for a good contour color.


----------



## budafly_kisz (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Blunt is recommended for a good contour color._

 
I'm NC50 and I use Blunt as well..works well for me. HTH


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_I am NW45 too and I use MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural in Dark to contour with an angled brush._

 
 Same here... I also use Format and Blunt blush.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Contouring : Blunt, Emote or TanTone 

Highlighting:  Warmed  MSF, Light Flush, Belightful, Petticoat, Nars Albatross 

I'm NC45


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry, but I'm pretty much limited to MAC on recommendations LOL 

I use Blunt for contour.


----------



## sexxered (Nov 14, 2008)

Blunt is a good contour color. I learned how to apply contour colors from Kevin Aucions book "Making Faces". Very good info on all makeup applications. He was genius.


----------



## na_pink (Nov 15, 2008)

any foundation that is darker than your skintone can be used as a contour


----------



## Loveleighe (Nov 15, 2008)

when using a powder i use blunt, or ardell's brow powder which is similar in color to Brun eyeshadow.

I prefer to use liquid/cream for contouring in which case i'll use any mac foundation in nw 50 or nw 55... or bobbi brown's foundation in expresso 

and i second using albatross by NARS as a highlight i love love love it


----------



## preciouscharm (Nov 15, 2008)

I know someone that also uses blunt for NW45

O and go gators!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 15, 2008)

A foundation in NW55 makes an amazing contour!


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanx guys, I'll look into Format and Blunt...and to Preciouscharm, Go Gators! lol


----------



## devin (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_A foundation in NW55 makes an amazing contour!_

 
I agree! NW55 studio stick foundation would make a great contour, buffed out with a 109 brush. You could also just use a highlight and you would have an automatic contour. Try highlight colors like gold deposit, melon pigment, trace gold, honour blush, springsheen.


----------



## jo2syd (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_any foundation that is darker than your skintone can be used as a contour_

 
 I use Blunt and Format but I do agree with you.  Studio fix in darker shades works really well.


----------

